# Germination Question



## weasel20 (Apr 5, 2005)

Okay I am ready to get started and I was wondering what the best way to germinte the seeds. I was just planning to put them in a wash cloth and pour over warm tap water. My question is how often do you water and should the wash cloth be kept in the light or in the dark, and about how long does it take until you see a root coming out?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 5, 2005)

Pour very warm tap water over them, put the washcloth on a saucer in a warm place, and keep it moist. Dampen it as needed. I put mine under a light for warmth.

You should have liftoff in 2-5 days, depending on the strain and the hardness of the outer shell.


----------



## weasel20 (Apr 5, 2005)

Can i just use a desk lamp with say a 40 or 60 watt lightbulb for warmth and say leave it just a few inches above the wash cloth, and can i just leave it out on the counter top while i am in the germination process?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes to both. Keep the bulb at least 12" away from the saucer. If it is warm in your area, just set the saucer on top of the fridge - it will prolly be warm enough, there.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 6, 2005)

Cover the plate in Seran wrap to keep the moisture in.  You won't have to water anymore.  If your going to use a lamp for warmth, you should put a piece of cardboard or something over the plate to keep the light out.


----------



## automatic (Apr 6, 2005)

YAY NTC came back!!! Ya disappeared for a min....just like hwne goldie disappeared...I worry...lol

I just put mine in a plastic baggie with a paper towel to hold moisture. Set it in my grow cab and check back in 24 hrs. For me it has seemed that as long as there is condensation on the plastic baggie then all is well....
peas,
auto-


----------

